# Banana Pi M1+, no audio?



## uzsolt (Feb 23, 2019)

I bought a Banana Pi M1+ and install FreeBSD 12.0 on it. But FreeBSD can't find any audio device:

```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
No devices installed.
No devices installed from userspace.

$ kldstat
Id Refs Address        Size Name
 1   11 0xc0000000   cae570 kernel
 2    1 0xc0cb0000     691c umodem.ko
 3    2 0xc0cb7000     97cc ucom.ko
 4    1 0xdb400000     8000 nullfs.ko
 5    1 0xdb408000     4000 mac_ntpd.ko

$ dmesg | grep -i audio
pcm0: <Allwinner Audio Codec> mem 0x1c22c00-0x1c22c3f irq 42 on simplebus0

$ mixer
mixer: /dev/mixer: No such file or directory
```

How can I use its sound?


----------



## Minbari (Feb 23, 2019)

Did you load the sound driver? `kldload snd_driver`


----------



## uzsolt (Feb 23, 2019)

Minbari said:


> Did you load the sound driver? `kldload snd_driver`




```
# kldload snd_driver
kldload: can't load snd_driver: No such file or directory
```
Hm, it's strange.

```
# file /boot/kernel/snd_driver.ko
/boot/kernel/snd_driver.ko: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, ARM, EABI5 version 1 (FreeBSD), dynamically linked, BuildID[sha1]=aefd8dfb8b82e124d2c899b2025dcadd37767307, not stripped
```


----------



## uzsolt (Feb 24, 2019)

After trying to `kldload snd_driver`, `dmesg` shows:

```
link_elf: symbol isa_dma_acquire undefined
KLD snd_driver.ko: depends on snd_ad1816 - not available or version mismatch
```


----------



## uzsolt (Mar 4, 2019)

Bug report: PR 236135


----------

